# Possible addition to my herd of critters



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

So I have been tossing around the idea of getting a Nigerian Dwarf doe. My daughter cannot show our wethers next year in 4H and if I get a doe she can potentially show that animal for the next 4 yrs. I will save money and I also don't run into the problem of not being able to put them on the stock trailer cause I'm attached ( that happened this year).

The lady we got our Nigerian Dwarf wether Pee Wee from just had a doe that had twin doelings last week on my Bday...I think it is a sign! I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Here are two pics of the one I like. This is right after she was dried off. The only thing she will be a sold as a bottle baby and I'm not sure about that.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You do need to know that bottle kids require LOTS of time, scheduled vaccinations, and are more susceptible to things like pneumonia, etc. She needs to have a friend her size in order for her to blend in with your herd. Also, most shows mandate that the doe be fresh (in milk) as a two year old and every year after that. We do get attached to the wethers, but it's a good lesson to kids to know what the purpose is of the goat they are raising. Lots of things for you to consider. Also, you doe will be evaluated on her structure, especially her udder when she comes into milk. If she is lacking, she may not perform well for you in the show ring.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> You do need to know that bottle kids require LOTS of time, scheduled vaccinations, and are more susceptible to things like pneumonia, etc. She needs to have a friend her size in order for her to blend in with your herd. Also, most shows mandate that the doe be fresh (in milk) as a two year old and every year after that. We do get attached to the wethers, but it's a good lesson to kids to know what the purpose is of the goat they are raising. Lots of things for you to consider. Also, you doe will be evaluated on her structure, especially her udder when she comes into milk. If she is lacking, she may not perform well for you in the show ring.


My toggenburg wether was a bottle baby so I know abt all of the time it involves and the pitfalls. Also, we have other animals and my daughter knows all abt raising them for food or abt having to cull animals with problems. It is more a problem with me...the older I get the harder it is for me.

As far as udder structure I'm going off the mothers (she was reserve grand champion 2019). I was also aware that a doe needed to be fresh for the shows and I have been thinking about having a doe for milking because my husband and daughter are lactose intolerant. It's just a lot to consider and I'm still weighing the pros and cons.

.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The doeling will definitely need a buddy. The 2 wethers will probably be brutal with her.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Not trying to disuade you in the least, but also consider whe she is in milk. You will have to find a reliable person able to milk her if you go anywhere for more than 12-24 hrs. At least with wethers, you can just have someone drop in and feed. Milking is more involved activity.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck on all the choices you have to make. The doeling is adorable! I dont have dairy..so I cant help you. There are very many knowledgable dairy people on here. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The doeling is really skinny, does the breeder give a good reason why the doeling would be that skinny? Personally I would pass on her just because she's in bad shape and I don't know why. Weaning should never make a baby look like that.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mariella said:


> The doeling is really skinny, does the breeder give a good reason why the doeling would be that skinny? Personally I would pass on her just because she's in bad shape and I don't know why. Weaning should never make a
> baby look like that.


This is one of the reasons I posted her pic here. She seemed skinny to me also. She was born the night before that pic was taken and Will be sold as a bottle baby. The breeder did say she was not premature but is on the small side.


----------



## rockycreek (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello ,
I raise Nigerian and Pygmy for pets, and some that want to milk. My day old babies look different from the pic you posted. This picture looks like an older baby, could explain why she looks so drawn. She may already be on a bottle and not doing well.
I photo my mom and baby the day they are born to have a picture record. This is a 1 day old buckling. He was born at 4 pm the day before and this is a morning picture. 2nd pic is day 3. Not judging....just comparing babies that are supposed to be the same age. Hope it helps


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

rockycreek said:


> Hello ,
> I raise Nigerian and Pygmy for pets, and some that want to milk. My day old babies look different from the pic you posted. This picture looks like an older baby, could explain why she looks so drawn. She may already be on a bottle and not doing well.
> I photo my mom and baby the day they are born to have a picture record. This is a 1 day old buckling. He was born at 4 pm the day before and this is a morning picture. 2nd pic is day 3. Not judging....just comparing babies that are supposed to be the same age. Hope it helps
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic! When I got the pic from the breeder I was expecting the baby to look more like the one in yours. My daughter is good friends with the breeders daughter so I think I will have her send me a newer pic.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That baby looks to be around 1-2 months old already 3 weeks at the least??? Back out of that deal! The breeder is lying to you because you are newer to goats. Look at her belly, That is an active rumen and she has no Umbilical cord! Everything about her says she's older and not well taken care of!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

If the breeder is lying about her age I would be concerned about them lying about other things as well.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mariella said:


> If the breeder is lying about her age I would be concerned about them lying about other things as well.


im afraid this may be a real tricky situation since my daughter is friends with her daughter. They are also in multiple extracurricular activities and school classes...got to love small towns. God how do I get myself in these situations!

P.s. Just found out my daughter has already named the thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree this situation is iffy. 

Sometimes things are wrong and we do not want to put ourselves in a worse position.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is their anyway you could contact other breeders..to give you some options. i hear their are people on FB. That show goats they are willing to sell. It might.give you some time to look and compare..and not put yourself in s corner.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

It can be very hard to say no to a friend..... but even harder if this doe has health issues and requires a ton of care to bring her up to speed. Your daughter can visit with her at her friends house. I would just have a conversation with your daughter and tell her you need to weigh options very carefully. Getting a compromised kid from a kid can lead to lost friendships and worse.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

goatblessings said:


> It can be very hard to say no to a friend..... but even harder if this doe has health issues and requires a ton of care to bring her up to speed. Your daughter can visit with her at her friends house. I would just have a conversation with your daughter and tell her you need to weigh options very carefully. Getting a compromised kid from a kid can lead to lost friendships and worse.


I've been having conversations with my daughter along those lines but it seems that she has recruited my husband to her side.(eye roll) Right now I'm feeling a little out numbered and frustrated, both of them have fell in love with this little doeling. The argument my husband is using is that Toby was in a lot worse shape than this one and I nursed him back to health and he even won a ribbon at the fair. I just think I'm on the losing end of this battle!

Sorry for the mini rant abt my family it's been a bad week...just want to hit the reset button


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

If you have the resources to care for her just KNOW she has problems and you will have issues with her, make sure you have a vet check her out as soon as you get her. Let the breeder know you know she's older and get them to tell you everything! It's worked for me before but don't expect your friendship to last (Because that's not a friendship) Make your self known that you won't accept lies and you need to know everything about this girl.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

mariella said:


> If you have the resources to care for her just KNOW she has problems and you will have issues with her, make sure you have a vet check her out as soon as you get her. Let the breeder know you know she's older and get them to tell you everything! It's worked for me before but don't expect your friendship to last (Because that's not a friendship) Make your self known that you won't accept lies and you need to know everything about this girl.


Thanks a lot for all the advice! I will make sure they know I think she looks older than what was stated. It's a good thing that I'm an animal lover! Caring for all my critters is all that has kept me sane over the last few months. I've been working in healthcare for over 30yrs now and this pandemic has just abt pushed me over the edge and I can't even think abt retiring until my youngest finishes high school.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

mmahamilton said:


> View attachment 187647
> View attachment 187649
> Here are two pics of the one I like. This is right after she was dried off. The only thing she will be a sold as a bottle baby and I'm not sure about that.


I agree with all said here. The kid you show pictured is an older baby. She was not born the day or week before. 
I've had Nigerians since 2009 and have bred. This kid looks really rough. If you got her maybe it would be in the kids best interest! Id have to say, you don't know what you're getting. Is it worms? Lack of feed? Pushed around by other goats at feeding time? Id wonder why someone would tell you it's a brand new kid..... It isn't. :/

This is right after she was dried off? My picture I attached is a new baby. Probably no more than couple weeks.

I'd say, tell daughter you'd rather find a baby that's not a bottle baby.


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

c


mmahamilton said:


> I've been having conversations with my daughter along those lines but it seems that she has recruited my husband to her side.(eye roll) Right now I'm feeling a little out numbered and frustrated, both of them have fell in love with this little doeling. The argument my husband is using is that Toby was in a lot worse shape than this one and I nursed him back to health and he even won a ribbon at the fair. I just think I'm on the losing end of this battle!
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant abt my family it's been a bad week...just want to hit the reset button


check the kids inner eyelid. Check the color. See if it's pale. If you're committed, I'd say your doing the kid a favor! The owner probably just wants to move her down the road. To show her, youd need papers. Be interesting to see those.... Hum.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow...that's a tough spot to be in when your family tries to out-vote you. *Stick to your guns if you have any reservations whatsoever about this baby. *

Granted, the doeling will have hit the Goat Lottery if you take her  BUT...she might be bringing heartbreak with her if she is consistently needing extra care and extra $$$ to keep her in good shape. Plus, if your daughter is planning on showing her, you might want to keep looking for something a bit more 'substantial' (not sure that's the right word for it).

I don't show our goats but, for comparison...here's a pic of my Sue when we brought her home as a bottle baby. In my biased opinion  I think she was pretty nice as a kid and she's grown into a nice doe. (she's 3 years old now) My photography skills leave much to be desired, I'm sure. 

Best of Luck!!


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Noahsoak said:


> c
> 
> check the kids inner eyelid. Check the color. See if it's pale. If you're committed, I'd say your doing the kid a favor! The owner probably just wants to move her down the road. To show her, youd need papers. Be interesting to see those.... Hum.


I guess I'm going to give this little doeling a shot at a good home. I'm planning in checking her inner eyelids and do a fecal ASAP when we get her home. Also, I will get her in for a check up at our vet as soon as they have an opening for a check up.

In our county you can show an unregistered doe but she just wont be able to go to the State Fair.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

HMNS said:


> Wow...that's a tough spot to be in when your family tries to out-vote you. *Stick to your guns if you have any reservations whatsoever about this baby. *
> 
> Granted, the doeling will have hit the Goat Lottery if you take her  BUT...she might be bringing heartbreak with her if she is consistently needing extra care and extra $$$ to keep her in good shape. Plus, if your daughter is planning on showing her, you might want to keep looking for something a bit more 'substantial' (not sure that's the right word for it).
> 
> ...


She is such a cutie! We have a wether that is tricolor... so I'm a little partial.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## mmahamilton (Jun 25, 2020)

Well just found out that the little doeling passed away last night. Sometimes things have a way of working out but I still have a daughter with a broken heart at home...at least she wasn't the one that had to find it dead.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

mmahamilton said:


> Well just found out that the little doeling passed away last night. Sometimes things have a way of working out but I still have a daughter with a broken heart at home...at least she wasn't the one that had to find it dead.


So sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

